# Stage 4 insurance



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey all, does anyone know the best place to go for a quote for Litchfield stage 4 insurance?

My current insurer - Hastings Direct has refused cover on a remapped car. 

An online quote shows LV are pretty good at only a couple hundred quid extra, with declared exhaust mod, but the power mod is only listed as 'engine management chip' whereas normally you would declare how much extra power i.e less than 10%, 10 - 20% etc, but they said they didn't need to know the percent of increase, seems strange.

Anyone know any good places to get a simple quote? Thanks


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I guess posting in this section a waste of time lol, have never really understood the need for all the sub sections that get very few views and turn into tumble weed.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi mate, i told my insurance i had tuned the car to 660 hp (litchfield stage 4.25) 
i didnt tell them the ins and outs i simply said its now running 660bhp.They charged me an additional 350/year. Hope this helps?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks mate, have sorted it now after lots of hassle haha.


----------

